

Pinot – realtime distributed OLAP store from LinkedIn is open sourced - raz32dust
https://github.com/linkedin/pinot

======
fintler
They also published a short blog post on this at:

[https://engineering.linkedin.com/pinot/open-sourcing-
pinot-s...](https://engineering.linkedin.com/pinot/open-sourcing-pinot-
scaling-wall-real-time-analytics)

"At LinkedIn, it [Pinot] powers more than 50+ applications such as Who Viewed
My Profile, Who Viewed My Jobs and many more, with interactive-level response
times. Pinot ingests close to a Billion per day in real time and processes 100
million queries per day."

